# Your Go To Ice Jigs?



## Jeff Zierden

Guys,

I am just getting started in walleye fishing threw the ice. I have been a long time panfisherman but, haven't really chased walleyes before. We are leaving for a trip to a really good walleye lake in a couple weeks and was wonder what I should all pick up before I head out?


----------



## T Shot

The list is endless, but I almost always start with a Kastmaster then go from there. I haven't had the good luck some have had with Chubby Darters or other swimming jigs, but some people swear by them. Sometimes a rig as simple as a jig and minnow will do the trick. The presentation of these three differ quite a bit, so you might want to try them all and go with what the fish want.


----------



## dblkluk

Nils Master.. baby jiggin shad. Glow and chartruese.


----------



## jtillman

For walleye, I always start off with a Buckshot rattling spoon with a minnow head on my jigging rod, and on the dead stick I put a Gem-N-Eye (sp?) on the dead stick with a minnow hooked through the tail.

I don't get that many hits on the Buckshot, but I feel with the commotion I make with the Buckshot, fish come in to check things out, and then take the Gem-N-Eye as an easy dinner.

Good luck.


----------



## drjongy

My go to jig, which basically never comes off one of my poles, is the Genz Worm. The other would have to be the Lindy Rattlin' Spoon, which is like a Northland Buckshot, but I like the shape of the Lindy better.

Otherwise I play around with some Chubby Darters, but have never had the luck like I have seen in the Jason Mitchell Vexilar/Chubby Darter commercial. :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith

JR's Jig a whoopers, gemz eyes......glow red, glow green, glow pink.

Then I go from there.


----------



## T Shot

Rattlin' Spoons are high on my list too. I'm a big fan of almost any type of jigging spoons for walleyes and jumbo perch.


----------



## goosehunter20

Glow in the dark Kastmaster all the way


----------



## holmsvc

I like to start with either a glow buckshot or lindy flyer spoon in the dark. As it gets lighter out if the spoon is slow I switch to a jigging rap or chubby darter. I always have a dead stick next to me in the house. 90% of the time my dead stick is a small colored hook and a minnow 4 inches off the bottom.


----------



## blhunter3

Swedish pimple


----------



## dblkluk

blhunter3 said:


> Swedish Nipple


 :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3

Damn it, I forgot that was the drunk name for those.


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Thanks guys it sounds like I should pick up a few jigging spoons and a couple jigging raps as well. The little walleye fishing I have done was the dead sticking method but, was looking to try something a little more agressive. This should get me started anyways. :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

Well honestly I dont have a go to ice jig. Usually when all else fails I will always turn to my very trusty glow in the dark plain hook. Just a plain hook and minnow has been my best rig ever and probably have caught the most fish on that than any other lure I own. :beer:


----------



## Chinwhiskers

I have probably caught more walleye on a plain oloe glow in the dark round ball 1/8oz jig. than anything. Treid all the fancy shmancy spoons and always seem to catch the most on the jig.


----------



## USAlx50

dblkluk said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish Nipple
> 
> 
> 
> :rollin:
Click to expand...

hahaha thats funny stuff.

I'm not a huge ice fisherman but we do well with the buckshot spoons, and use vengla's a ton.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

gem n eye on one dead stick either gold or glow and on the other dead stick genzworm glow or gold and as for jigging if its broad day i use a spoon in silver or gold or perch and if its dead night glow spoon and @ sunrise and sunset i switch to swim lures (chubby darters, jiggin raps, and jiggin shad raps) and i usually have one tip up out with a red or glow hook with a chub


----------



## van i am

Sweedish nipple, with a single hook and half a shinner on it

or the good ole rapala jiging minow in clown color


----------

